# Fifa Ultimate Team 13



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Creo un topic nuovo perchè nell'altro altrimenti è troppo dispersivo. Si parla SOLO della modalità Ultimate Team qui...

Pronto l'11 iniziale bronzo inglese veloce. Mancano ancora i DC Osbourne e Pearce che però costano ancora troppo per i miei fondi...

Adesso ho ancora 6k e voglio iniziare a fare la bronza Sud Coreana


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Settembre 2012)

potresti postare l'11 inglese? così da avere uno spunto!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Settembre 2012)

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#iJZnGEyonHp3G:ps3

Gyeah!


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> potresti postare l'11 inglese? così da avere uno spunto!


Per adesso è questa, appena faccio qualche credito mi prendo i due DC più un CC o due decenti oltre a Coke (preso a 1200, colpaccio). Infine prendere Slew e rimpiazzare l'AS scozzese...

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#gvmkzjG7nHp32:ps3


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2012)

Ecco la mia http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#CQHaLT0qnHn6h:pc, mi manca un TS italiano e avrei intenzione di prendere Santon solo che costa un pochetto troppo, poi al posto di Romagnoli della Roma che terrò come riserva sto cercando di prendere Ogbonna solo che pure per lui sparano altissimo e col mio modulo si moltiplica sempre tutto.
A centrocampo volevo prendere Verratti da piazzare come CDC ma ho trovato Marchisio a pochissimo e l'ho preso, Verratti non l'ho ancora visto in vendita nemmeno una volta... poi gli esterni ho dubbi solo sull'ED, per l'ES cercherò di prendere Tello del Barcellona che è un AS ma lo trasformo in ES e sono a postissimo, come valori ha velocità e dribbling davvero buone, è praticamente un Pedro solo con passaggi più "scarsi". Ho intenzione di fare una squadra giovanissima e preferibilmente italiana, Varane invece lo lascio visto che secondo me sarà un mostro al pari di Ogbonna.


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Stasera prevedo il debutto dei bronzini FC Armani Comio su console.


----------



## Aphex (24 Settembre 2012)

Ecco la mia:

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#rlluch5jdUD:360

È ancora in fase di costruzione, ma la difesa da calcio bailado du samba c'è già


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

DOMANDA DI SICUREZZA

Per rendere ancora più sicuro il tuo account di Ultimate Team, ti chiediamo di impostare una Domanda e risposta di sicurezza sulla console (procedura richiesta anche per i giocatori storici di FUT).


Qualcuno mi sa dire che devo fare di preciso?


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Devi andare su Fifa per console (anche il 12) e nel tuo account impostare la domanda di sicurezza


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Devi andare su Fifa per console (anche il 12) e nel tuo account impostare la domanda di sicurezza


Grazie PierFrancescoMaria


----------



## korma (24 Settembre 2012)

la mia provvisoria!

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off?timestamp=1348506307434#iUScWEnMd1J:360


----------



## korma (24 Settembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> la mia provvisoria!
> 
> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off?timestamp=1348506307434#iUScWEnMd1J:360



piccoli acquisti...

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off?timestamp=1348509501092#dzpov5pKd30:360


----------



## korma (24 Settembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> piccoli acquisti...
> 
> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off?timestamp=1348509501092#dzpov5pKd30:360



http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off?timestamp=1348516575348#j59bkrnsd9M:360


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Primo trofeo in bacheca per i degenerati del FC Armani Comio. Finale 2-0 in scioltezza contro i polacchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Continua a chiedermi di impostare la domanda di sicurezza anche se l'ho già impostata


----------



## Degenerate X (25 Settembre 2012)

Ho acquistato Slew. Senza parole. Topplayer in assoluto.

E in bacheca il secondo trofeo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Settembre 2012)

ma dio santo è normale che vinco 3 a 0 e finita la partita mi dice errore ultimate team e mi fa uscire facendomi perdere la divisione?
succede a qualcun altro o sono l'unico sfigato?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il mio squadrone della morte 

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#bDUIl9SBnHt77s3

Tutti costati intorno a 200 crediti,in attesa di avere il conio sufficiente per qualcosa di più ganzo


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

E' un'aratura continua e perpetua. 18 vittorie, 0 pareggi e 0 sconfitte. Vinti 3 trofei (Esperto,Esperto,Campione).
Prima partita online delle stagioni polverizzata una squadra oro 5-0 con 17 contro 2 tiri in porta. Slew DIVINO.

Eccolo nella finale del torneo a difficoltà Campione

[video]http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/videos/ugc/137034221[/video]

Un ******* mostro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> E' un'aratura continua e perpetua. 18 vittorie, 0 pareggi e 0 sconfitte. Vinti 3 trofei (Esperto,Esperto,Campione).
> Prima partita online delle stagioni polverizzata una squadra oro 5-0 con 17 contro 2 tiri in porta. Slew DIVINO.
> 
> Eccolo nella finale del torneo a difficoltà Campione
> ...



Tra l'altro ho visto che quest'anno lo hanno fatto gigante Slew,tipo 191 cm


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

È semplicemente Ibrarazzante.


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Stavo pensando di vendere i miei quasi 70k, in fond la squadra già ce l'ho, mi manca solo Osbourne ma per ora è troppo caro e raro. Se ne trovano max 5-6 all asta e costa sui 20k...
70k adesso si vendono bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Gol con Udinese + doppietta con Cagliari + gol con Parma...
Sapete che significa?Inform Elsha in arrivo


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol con Udinese + doppietta con Cagliari + gol con Parma...
> Sapete che significa?Inform Elsha in arrivo



E quindi? Sei felice di pagarlo minimo 50k?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sei felice di pagarlo minimo 50k?



Si,e di rivenderlo tra 4 mesi al triplo


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,e di rivenderlo tra 4 mesi al triplo



Ceeeeeeeerto, ok 

Ce la facciamo un amichevole? Slew vuole spanare qualche cu*o


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ceeeeeeeerto, ok
> 
> Ce la facciamo un amichevole? Slew vuole spanare qualche cu*o



Adesso no perchè esco a vedere la partita,magari domani.
E fai sfogare Slew,perchè tanto domani non spanerà nulla


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Tra andare a vedere vincere i gobbi e farsi spanare spanare da Slew, preferisci la prima? 

Scandaloso


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

J. Slew:

Partite giocate: 18
Gol Segnati: 23


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Preso da un raptus ho deciso di farmi la squadra oro che probabilmente mi servirà per la stagione online dove ho visto non considera niente per scegliere l'avversario.

Per cui: http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#gvmkzjG7nHp32:ps3


----------



## Liuke (30 Settembre 2012)

Kerzhakov mostruoso:
30 partite
51 gol


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Settembre 2012)

ma che boiata è che nelle divisioni online usando la squadra di bronzo ti mettono contro quelli che ce l'hanno d'oro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cmq chi avesse un pearce o osborne da vendere mi contatti (ovviamente a buon prezzo vista la fede calcistica comune )


----------



## Liuke (30 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno vende un muamba ad un prezzo accettabile?

edit: dumbia nn muamba xD


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Settembre 2012)

la mia squadra http://www.ea.com/soccer/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#gGRkr94dnHuTOs3


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#c2a6rBo4nHuX3:ps3

Illegale.

29 V
0 P
0 S

Prima stagione online promosso a punteggio pieno.
Trofeo bronzo online vinto.
5 Trofei offline vinti.

J.Slew 26 partite giocate, 46 gol fatti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#c2a6rBo4nHuX3:ps3
> 
> Illegale.
> 
> ...



Dammi Slew


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dammi Slew



Solo se accetti anche 20k in omaggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Solo se accetti anche 20k in omaggio



Cos'è la trattativa che voleva intavolare Galliani con il Liverpool per Aquilani?


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cos'è la trattativa che voleva intavolare Galliani con il Liverpool per Aquilani?



Ti senti un pò Galliani?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ti senti un pò Galliani?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#c2a6rBo4nHuX3:ps3
> 
> Illegale.
> 
> ...


quando vuoi famo una sfida


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma che è sta roba ? Io conosco solo la carriera allenatore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno ci sono le stagioni anche in Ultimate Team?


----------



## Liuke (30 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ci sono le stagioni anche in Ultimate Team?



si


----------



## Liuke (30 Settembre 2012)

Comunque questa è la mia rosa 
http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#d8KHq7SYnHvtt:ps3


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Io non riesco a trovarmi bene con un modulo che non sia il 4-3-3 o al massimo un 4-3-2-1.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Ottobre 2012)

@Degenereate X hai già fatto 30 partite? Ma hai una vita sociale?


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] Io Fifa ce l'ho da Martedi scorso eh . Tra l'altro 8 ne ho fatte solamente Sabato mentre giocava il Milan con il PiP


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mi correggo da Lunedi


----------



## Liuke (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono comprato eto'o


----------



## DannySa (1 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#c2a6rBo4nHuX3:ps3
> 
> Illegale.
> 
> ...



Grande, però in manuale ne vinceresti massimo ehmm forse nessuna perché chi gioca in manuale gioca contro gente in assistito come me oggi.
Uno l'ho pure annichilito, poveri scarsoni.


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ho iniziato stasera la modalità, essendo io un profano avete qualche consiglio o dritta da darmi?


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Grande, però in manuale ne vinceresti massimo ehmm forse nessuna perché chi gioca in manuale gioca contro gente in assistito come me oggi.
> Uno l'ho pure annichilito, poveri scarsoni.


Grande! Grandissimo! Immenso!


----------



## DannySa (1 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Grande! Grandissimo! Immenso!



Ti dà fastidio eh, in manuale non sai giocare forse?


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ti dà fastidio eh, in manuale non sai giocare forse?



Provo molto fastidio. Disagio oserei dire.


----------



## DannySa (1 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Provo molto fastidio. Disagio oserei dire.



E fai bene, bravo, così si fa; peccato che molta gente che come te non sa giocare se non grazie agli aiutini della cpu non la pensa così.
Io gioco su pc però avrei goduto a giocare 29 partite di fila contro di te, sarebbe stato bello.
Tra l'altro mi son sempre chiesto mai i valori dei giocatori, a cosa servono in questo caso? cioè anche se è scarso il giocatore i palloni gli vengono comunque indirizzati, li togliessero semmai.


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E fai bene, bravo, così si fa; peccato che molta gente che come te non sa giocare se non grazie agli aiutini della cpu non la pensa così.
> Io gioco su pc però avrei goduto a giocare 29 partite di fila contro di te, sarebbe stato bello.
> Tra l'altro mi son sempre chiesto mai i valori dei giocatori, a cosa servono in questo caso? cioè anche se è scarso il giocatore i palloni gli vengono comunque indirizzati, li togliessero semmai.



Sono decisamente d'accordo.


----------



## DannySa (1 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono decisamente d'accordo.



Sono d'accordo con te che senza aiuti non sai giocare.
Ma più che altro è Fifa, quando uno installa il gioco i comandi di default sono:

assistito (tranquillo penso a tutto io)
assistito "
assistito "
assistito "
semi (tranquillo la palla te la passo io ma solo al 99%)

la cosa ridicola è che pure le rimesse, i rilanci del portiere con le mani sono assistiti pure quelli


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Ottobre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te che senza aiuti non sai giocare.
> Ma più che altro è Fifa, quando uno installa il gioco i comandi di default sono:
> 
> assistito (tranquillo penso a tutto io)
> ...


Ti prego continua, mi fai morire. 

Anzi no, può bastare.


----------



## Liuke (3 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono comprato anche Hulk


----------



## Butcher (3 Ottobre 2012)

UT irreale al massimo! Cose mai viste prima d'ora! Gol da centrocampo, recuperi infiniti, giocatori che si fermano e che sbagliano a porta vuota!
Deus ex machina...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol con Udinese + doppietta con Cagliari + gol con Parma...
> Sapete che significa?Inform Elsha in arrivo



E invece no


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ragà ma è normale che scompaiono i giocatori? O___O Avevo Domizzi (oro) e Di Carlo (argento) e sono spariti!!! Il contratto non era scaduto!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#0eOyzxPxnHzAJs3

Appena finito di costruirla,la cara Russian Premier League non delude mai ed è inspiegabilmente poco costosa,ho speso solo 17400


----------



## Aphex (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho finito la mia prima partita un paio di minuti fa, ho fatto il derby e l'ho perso 4-1 
Tripletta di Panzano 

Tra un po' mi ci rimetto e spacco chiunque


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2012)

Anche a voi oggi non funzionano le aste e non riuscite a mettere in rosa i giocatori acquistati?


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Io l'ho fatto senza problemi.


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2012)

boh i server mi stanno facendo smadonnare oggi


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Capita, non a tutti, ma capita. Poi dipende anche dall'orario io ci ho giocato dalle 2 alle 4 e 30 di pomeriggio e non mi ha dato problemi.


----------



## Tony7 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ahem, considerando che gioco a UT da tipo... 2 giorni... come vi sembra?? 

FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tony7 ha scritto:


> Ahem, considerando che gioco a UT da tipo... 2 giorni... come vi sembra??
> 
> FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


abbastanza buona ...ma il centrocampo e' troppo lento , la mls e' un po' difficile da assemblare bene , specialmente oro.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Ottobre 2012)

FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football

questa e' la mia francese.....cosa ne dite ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football
> 
> questa e' la mia francese.....cosa ne dite ?


E' buonissima, le due mezz'ali però le dovresti cambiare... almeno uno dei due, prendi ad esempio Belhanda...


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' buonissima, le due mezz'ali però le dovresti cambiare... almeno uno dei due, prendi ad esempio Belhanda...



si belhanda sarebbe buono , anche come passaggi pero' e' difficile trovarlo come cc....

anche pastore non sarebbe male....

vedremo........


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tony7 ha scritto:


> Ahem, considerando che gioco a UT da tipo... 2 giorni... come vi sembra??
> 
> FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


Così a occhio ti dico solo cambia l'allenatore e metti un italiano, l'intesa aumenterà avendo diversi italiani nella formazione titolare.

Poi metti i giocatori nei loro ruoli preferiti e usa il modificatore di ruolo per i giocatori per cui ne vale la pena.

Devi lavorarci un po' su, le mezz'ali sono lente, ma soprattutto è importante che abbiano un buon controllo palla e dribbling e inoltre si devono inserire... I terzini veloci, compra qualcun'altro al posto di entrambi.


----------



## Butcher (11 Ottobre 2012)

FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football
Dopo nemmeno un paio di settimane. Immobile e Maxi sono dei mostri, oh!


----------



## Tony7 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Beh grazie a tutti dei consigli ma... non riesco a stare più di 2 ore senza comprare giocatori e provare squadre nuove ahahah

Questa è la formazione attuale... Sono in prima divisione e soffro solo le squadre con quel demonio di Rèmy... dannati francesi

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#f0DEjn8wnHGfb:ps3

Jack Bonaventura è un mostro!!!

Ma scusate, non conta più la tattica dell'allenatore rispetto alla sua nazionalità?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tony7 ha scritto:


> Beh grazie a tutti dei consigli ma... non riesco a stare più di 2 ore senza comprare giocatori e provare squadre nuove ahahah
> 
> Questa è la formazione attuale... Sono in prima divisione e soffro solo le squadre con quel demonio di Rèmy... dannati francesi
> 
> ...


Contano entrambe... se hai molti italiani nella formazione titolare ad esempio, conviene mettere un allenatore italiano per aumentare l'intesa perchè hai un bonus sul valore di intesa. Prova e poi fammi sapere.


----------



## Harvey (12 Ottobre 2012)

Prima volta che lo gioco quest'anno, se non avessi letto voi non avrei mai iniziato...

Sono arrivato a questo punto:

http://www.ea.com/it/calcio/fifa-ultimate-team/show-off#gEVa1DjnlvC:360

che ne dite?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Prima volta che lo gioco quest'anno, se non avessi letto voi non avrei mai iniziato...
> 
> Sono arrivato a questo punto:
> 
> ...



Ottima squadra 
Ti consiglio però di togliere l'allenatore,tanto tutti i tuoi giocatori hanno Intesa massima,è solo uno spreco di soldi.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' buonissima, le due mezz'ali però le dovresti cambiare... almeno uno dei due, prendi ad esempio Belhanda...



ti ho ascoltato ...pero' ho preso pastore......


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Mi dite un modo rapido per avere intesa massima?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mi dite un modo rapido per avere intesa massima?



Tutti i giocatori della stessa nazionalità o stesso campionato,tutti nel ruolo e nel modulo giusto.
Così non puoi sbagliare


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Cmq ho questa formazione, che ne pensate? FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (13 Ottobre 2012)

Bronzo Polonia
FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football

Tanto per cazzeggiare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ti ho ascoltato ...pero' ho preso pastore......


Va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Liuke (14 Ottobre 2012)

dopo aver terminato la lega russa con il tridentone eto'o hulk dumbia ho iniziato la serie A per ora sto cosi:
FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cmq ho questa formazione, che ne pensate? FIFA Ultimate Team - La mia squadra condivisa | EA SPORTS Football


Troppe linee rosse di intesa. Devi aumentare l'intesa, altrimenti sarà difficile giocare. 

Sotto l'80 è basso... Se trovi l'avversario con intesa 100 e sa giocare discretamente ti massacra.


----------



## prd7 (14 Ottobre 2012)

A qualcuno servono dei crediti per ps3 e xbox? Li vendo...


----------



## Liuke (14 Ottobre 2012)

oggi mi sono comprato balzaretti de rossi e miccoli....quasi finita anche la serie A


----------



## DannySa (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ho fatto una partita contro un tedesco oggi ed è stato epico, praticamente lui in assistito (ovviamente), all'inizio ha cominciato a laggare abbestia proprio, si fermava tipo 3-4 secondi per poi ripartire, una delle cose più rompi******s di tutte, beh mi segna su rimpallo fortunatissimo e il gioco continua a laggare, una roba ingiocabile, ogni tanto riprendeva ad andare bene per 5-6 secondi e poi ancora lag, dopo il 2-0 me ne sono proprio andato, l'ho lasciato divertirsi e vincere... torno qualche minuto dopo ed è ancora 2-0, il gioco incredibilmente è tornato fluido (quasi come se fosse lui a farmi laggare) e stranamente era ancora 2-0, in assistito non è riuscito a farmi neanche mezzo gol XD allora ho ripreso a giocare, ho pareggiato dominando tutto il tempo (io gioco in manuale) con una pioggia che mi rompe tanto le palle a non finire, alla fine proprio al 90° lo inculo con Insigne e per tutto il recupero ha laggato come prima  salvezza anticipata in divisione 1!


----------



## Harvey (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma è impazzito il sistema, oggi mi ritrovo in pila scambi giocatori scartati settimane fa e nelle partite online non mi da punti...


----------



## DannySa (23 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma è impazzito il sistema, oggi mi ritrovo in pila scambi giocatori scartati settimane fa e nelle partite online non mi da punti...



Meno male non ho giocato online allora, mi sono ritrovato Muntari nella pila scambi quando lo scartai alla prima bustina aperta..


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2012)

Uscito IF El Shaarawy


----------

